# ideas on how to attach bromeliads to cork bark?



## sarahatl (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all:
Does anyone have any suggestions on how to attach bromeliads to cork bark? I have a corner tank with a big piece of cork bark in center and would like to attach some bromeliads to it. What about glue? Any suggestions to look natural?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

hot glue, silicone, toothpick method or the thumbtack method


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Those all work. If the brom has a nice stolon, just shove it in. or if you can't, drill a hole that is just a bit smaller than the stolon diameter.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Stick some toothpicks in the bark in an "X" and place the bromeliad against the cork, over time, the brom will root to the cork. 
There are also hooks sold in the shape of a "U" that you can press into the cork to secure the plant, these will have the same effect; the plant will root to the background.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've got a pictorial showing various methods starting towards the bottom here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/79872-bad-plant-order-good-deal-2.html


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

In my experience hot glue tends to soften up and pull away from moist materials. With toothpicks the broms can fall out if the brom is big or if the toothpicks aren't positioned right. 

I would suggest combination of a couple methods mentioned before. poke or drill a small hole in the cork, add just a little bit of gorilla glue on the stolon and shove it in the hole. This will make a very secure fit. If any gorilla glue shows wipe it off or stick some sphag on it. If there isn't much of a stolon put some gorilla glue on the end and hold it in place with toothpicks (or just some other sticks) until it dries. A bonus with gorilla glue is that you can speed up the process by misting it.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

When building your setup before planting take a pantyhoe leg and cut into half inch pieces. Take individual cut pantyhoe pieces and wrap it around your corkbark piece in various directions until it is sinched tight. Pack in sphagnum and place brome. A trick I learned at my years at the botanic gardens. Works well for orchids/other epiphytes as well. Brown or tan blends in the best!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

readygrown said:


> When building your setup before planting take a pantyhoe leg and cut into half inch pieces. Take individual cut pantyhoe pieces and wrap it around your corkbark piece in various directions until it is sinched tight. Pack in sphagnum and place brome. A trick I learned at my years at the botanic gardens. Works well for orchids/other epiphytes as well. Brown or tan blends in the best!


We're not going to question what you are doing with a bunch of pantyhose!


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> We're not going to question what you are doing with a bunch of pantyhose!


Jajaja well. U got me. Ive got a fetish.......im a bromosexual.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Touche my friend. Quick on the draw!


----------



## sarahatl (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you all! What about tillandsia? Same methods apply?


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tillandsia's rarely root so all you want to do is just make a hole for them to be in.


----------

